# Fuji announces medium format mirrorless range



## Haydn1971 (Sep 19, 2016)

Fresh off the press...

http://fujiaddict.com

G Mount
43.8 x 32.9mm CMOS
1.7x larger than 25mm
51.4MP 8256×6192
4:3 Multi Aspect 3:2/16:9/65:24/5:4/7:6/1:1
Mirrorless
Flange back 26.7mm
Focal Plane Shutter up to 1/4000th
Like an X-T2
Viewfinder is detachable and can be rotated up to look through
LCD on the top
Available in Early 2017

6 Launch lenses, including 
GF63mm 2.8R WR
GF32-61mm F4 R LM WR
GF120mm F4 Macro


----------



## expatinasia (Sep 20, 2016)

Sounds very interesting. So much was announced at Photokina yesterday it's hard to make sense of it all. This new Fuji does sound good. A lot of these new fast cameras don't have the glass to bother sport shooters. Only time will tell.


----------



## moreorless (Sep 20, 2016)

Interesting announcement and actually looks like the most attractive MF option to me but those who though it was going to come ultra cheap(it is cheap as Pentax is relative to digital backs of course) as you don't say "well below £10K" if your going to sell something for $5K, it looks like a tool aimed at professional users as well to me.


----------



## Haydn1971 (Sep 20, 2016)

Well below $10k means in the $8-9k region to me...


----------



## Jopa (Sep 21, 2016)

Haydn1971 said:


> Well below $10k means in the $8-9k region to me...


I hope not  It can be also $9998. $2 is well below $0, it's like infinite number of times below (2 / 0 = infinity assuming the 0 is an infinitely small number).


----------



## cookestudios (Sep 21, 2016)

Jopa said:


> Haydn1971 said:
> 
> 
> > Well below $10k means in the $8-9k region to me...
> ...



$2 is not well below $0, and 2/0 is not infinity; it's indeterminate. The best we can say is that the limit of 2/x as x approaches zero from the right is infinity.  

p.s. Sorry, you activated the math geek.


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 22, 2016)

not interested. too big, way too expensive and most likely not much IQ advantage over 50 MP 36x24 sensor systems.

why fuji decided to go into tiny MF market that is an all-out battle for survival between several established suppliers already ... no idea. i would have loved to see a leading edge, ultra compact mirrorless FF sensor system from Fuji instead (with X-Trans) - competing with Sony A7/R II.

MF? wake me up, once something like a compact, slim digital Mamyia 7 II (rangefinder-form factor) comes out, with a a true 6x7 sensor ... at USD/€ 4999 or less.


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 22, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> not interested. too big, way too expensive and most likely not much IQ advantage over 50 MP 36x24 sensor systems.
> 
> why fuji decided to go into tiny MF market that is an all-out battle for survival between several established suppliers already ... no idea. i would have loved to see a leading edge, ultra compact mirrorless FF sensor system from Fuji instead (with X-Trans) - competing with Sony A7/R II.
> 
> MF? wake me up, once something like a compact, slim digital Mamyia 7 II (rangefinder-form factor) comes out, with a a true 6x7 sensor ... at USD/€ 4999 or less.



Hey, AvTvM, I've just realised what camera you want, no mirror, small and light, no moving part an' all: the iPhone 6 !


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 22, 2016)

Sporgon said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > not interested. too big, way too expensive and most likely not much IQ advantage over 50 MP 36x24 sensor systems.
> ...



thanks, got iPhone SE. Happy with it. 6 is way too big and fat, especially given the small sensor size. Stupid Apple! ;D ;D ;D

What I'd like: 
* body size, form factor, pop-up EVF: Sony RX1R II ... only with lens mount up front
* electronic global shutter, 100% mechanics-free
* good AF system with Canon Eye Control 2.0 
* Canon RAWs and EOS User Interface 
* Price: 999,-


----------



## ray5 (Sep 22, 2016)

Sporgon said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > not interested. too big, way too expensive and most likely not much IQ advantage over 50 MP 36x24 sensor systems.
> ...


----------

